# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Se taire ou risquer de perdre un client

## Erwan31

Bonjour,
pour l'anecdote,  hier aprs-midi j'ai t voir un client pour discuter d'un projet et comme souvent il y avait 5 ou 6 lampes halogne inutilement allumes, une temprature avoisinant les 22 ... M'a pris l'envi de leur demander s'il avaient dj entendu parl du rchauffement climatique mais j'ai d me retenir trouvant a trop brutal, et c'est (malheureusement) un client important. 

Que faut-il faire pour faire prendre conscience au gens de la gravit de la situation et que faut-il faire dire dans cette situation, il faudra sans doute que j'y rflchisse.
Est ce qu'on ne peut donc compter que la pdagogie des catastrophes pour que les gens prennent enfin conscience (et encore...)? C'est quand mme triste!
On parle beaucoup  et l de crise financire mais elle occulte une crise plus sournoise, je veux parler bien entendu de la crise cologique (pas nouvelle...) qui est tout aussi grave et ses rpercussions le seront bien plus d'avantage si on ne change pas nos comportements de manire significative.
Ce discours l beaucoup le connaissent mais on dirait que peu de gens sont prt  faire les compromis ncessaire et  changer leur habitudes.
Et je parle de compomis *minimum* pas de sacrifice...
Combien de gens sont prt  renoncer  leur confort?
Il est vident que nous ne pouvons pas compter sur la politique pour rsoudre
cette crise et que chacun doit prendre ses responsabilits. Il y a eu des avances certe mais c'est loin d'tre suffisant.

----------


## droggo

Jei,

 titre personnel, il n'y a pas grand chose  faire pour faire prendre conscience du problme,  part en parler, en re-parler, en re-re-parler ..., encore et toujours, ce qui amnera ceux  qui tu t'adresses  te traiter d'emm...eur, et le bilan sera une situation pire qu'avant.

Le problme est que c'est "pour plus tard", et que la plupart s'en moquent donc, puisque ce n'est pas directement sur eux que a va tomber, comme pour tout ce qui est  moyen/long terme, ou ne se voit pas directement, comme la radioactivit, par exemple (mme dans les centres du CEA, il faut voir la manire dont c'est trait journellement, une dsinvolture effrayante, alors qu'il s'agit de personnes qui sont au courant des risques).

----------


## souviron34

et a va pas s'amliorer avec soi-disant les ampoules "basses consommation", qui, mme si elles durent plus longtemps, cotent dj beaucoup plus cher, et obligent  changer (donc utiliser de l'nergie) tous les supports ou presque (spots, abat-jours, lampadaires, lampes de chevet, lampes de salon, etc etc..) : vu la forme, plus aucun abat-jour ne marche, et a ne rentre plus dans les spots...

Maintenant, pour la prise de conscience, oui, il faut rpter et rpter et rpeter.. En essayant, suivant les cas, d'tre diplomate ou moins..  :;): 

Que ce soit pour ne pas changer d'ordi ou de tel portable ou de ipod, d'appareil photo, d'cran (plat ou non) , de lave-vaisselle, de machine  laver, prendre des douches "pas trop longes", ne pas laisser la lumire allume partout, ne pas acheter un 4*4 ou simili quand tu habites dans une ville, ou mme  la campagne sauf si tu fais vraiment du tout-terrain, les quads, etc etc... 

Il n'y a qu' voir le nombre de gens qui prennent un lave-vaisselle, alors que la consommation (lectrique et eau) est sacrment plus importante que le faire  la main... 

Les lave-linges sont un rel progrs, les lave-vaisselles une pure stupidit technologique...

----------


## Erwan31

> titre personnel, il n'y a pas grand chose  faire pour faire prendre conscience du problme,  part en parler, en re-parler, en re-re-parler ..., encore et toujours, ce qui amnera ceux  qui tu t'adresses  te traiter d'emm...eur, et le bilan sera une situation pire qu'avant.


En effet c'est aussi a la pdagogie: beaucoup de rptitions... mais 
combien de fois faut-il le rpter? 1000 fois!?
Tant que la prise de conscience restera trop superficielle et que Les compromis que cela implique apparatront comme un fardeau au lieu d'tre enfin considrs comme un devoir thique et moral primordial, la victoire ne sera pas vraiment acquise  mon avis.




> Le problme est que c'est "pour plus tard", et que la plupart s'en moquent 
> donc, puisque ce n'est pas directement sur eux que a va tomber, comme pour tout ce qui est  moyen/long terme, ou ne se voit pas directement, comme la radioactivit, par exemple (mme dans les centres du CEA, il faut voir la manire dont c'est trait journellement, une dsinvolture effrayante, alors qu'il s'agit de personnes qui sont au courant des risques).


Ce que tu dis est malheureusement trs vrai, aussi bien en politique, qu'en science, qu'individuellement. Pas de vison  long terme, absence du principae de prcaution, manque de recul, chec de fraternit, etc. Il faut lire Hans Jonas pour bien comprendre certains de ces aspects.

----------


## Erwan31

> Maintenant, pour la prise de conscience, oui, il faut rpter et rpter et rpeter.. En essayant, suivant les cas, d'tre diplomate ou moins..


C'est a mon problme, la diplomatie  ::aie:: 




> Que ce soit pour ne pas changer d'ordi ou de tel portable ou de ipod, d'appareil photo, d'cran (plat ou non), de lave-vaisselle, de machine  laver, prendre des douches "pas trop longes", ne pas laisser la lumire allume partout, ne pas acheter un 4*4 ou simili quand tu habites dans une ville, ou mme  la campagne sauf si tu fais vraiment du tout-terrain, les quads, etc etc...


Vous, vous avez conscience de tous a et c'est trs bien, mais je crois que vous faite malheureusement parti des minorits. Trs peu de gens (mme dans les colos) savent par exemple que la fabrication *d'un* portable exige une trentaine de litres d'eau!
Ce qui est le plus navrant c'est que les industrielles ont des instructions pour acclrer l'obsolescence des machines, ceci en partie afin de booster la croissance...




> Il n'y a qu' voir le nombre de gens qui prennent un lave-vaisselle, alors que la consommation (lectrique et eau) est sacrment plus importante que le faire  la main...


A a en revanche c'est faux  :;):  Mais tout dpend comment vous faite votre vaisselle.




> Les lave-linges sont un rel progrs, les lave-vaisselles une pure stupidit technologique...


 Oui voila quelque chose dont on aurait pu se passer comme les sche-linge.

----------


## chaplin

> Il n'y a qu' voir le nombre de gens qui prennent un lave-vaisselle, alors que la consommation (lectrique et eau) est sacrment plus importante que le faire  la main...


Ah bon, quand je fait la vaisselle, je prend une bassine avec 3-4 litres d'eau chaudes, quand je rince la vaisselle, difficile de dire la quantit d'eau que je t'utilises.

Ensuite, c'est la faon dont les gens lavent la vaisselle  la main, certains font couler l'eau (chaude) en permanence tandis que d'autres vont utiliser le bac (quand ils en ont deux) pour ne pas gaspiller de l'eau inutilement.
Sur ce point, si on regarde la manire dont les gens lavent la vaisselle  la main, je pense que la machine  laver la vaisselle est interessante car la consommation d'eau est fixe une fois pour toute en fonction du programme bien videment. 

Aprs rflexion, quand je pense au temps que prend la machine pour laver la vaisselle (ie ~1h), c'est vrai que la consommation lectrique  sa part, tandis qu' la main, c'est fait en 5-10 min sans lectricit, donc  part l'eau chaude pour le lavage, le rincage  l'eau clair ne necessite aucune source d'nergie.

----------


## BainE

bonjour,

pour revenir au centre du sujet, un bon ptage de gueule en rgle est la solution la plus simple et rapide.

Quand un gamin est insolent ou maltraite un animal on lui met (mettait en tout cas) une claque (je dis pas de lui demonter la machoire biensur), alors quand un c*n participe a la destruction de la planete, s'il refuse de comprendre ou fait le fnant parce que c est plus facile y a qu a sortir le goudron et les plumes.

Marre de la tolrance a outrance, bientot on va tolrer les pdophiles parce que l intolrence c'est un truc de facho.

----------


## chaplin

La rcession est le moment de faire une pause et de se demander  quoi la croissance mne, par consquent au lieu de parler avec le client purement business, pourquoi ne pas entamer la discussion de l'cologie comme une autre voie conomique en prenant en compte l'environnement.

----------


## FR119492

Bonjour  tous!
Juste une bonne rfrence pour faire peur:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catastrophe_malthusienne
Jean-Marc Blanc

----------


## Erwan31

Merci Chaplin de remonter ce topic  :;): 




> Quand un gamin est insolent ou maltraite un animal on lui met (mettait en tout cas) une claque (je dis pas de lui demonter la machoire biensur), alors quand un c*n participe a la destruction de la planete, s'il refuse de comprendre ou fait le fnant parce que c est plus facile y a qu a sortir le goudron et les plumes.


Je dirais non pas  sa destruction mais  sa _maladie_. Les consquences du dveloppement moderne de l'humanit agissent comme un virus sur cette prcieuse plante au moins depuis les dbut de la rvolution industrielle.
Mais on a tous plus ou moins notre croix  porter, je n'ai pas encore pour ma part un comportement irrprochable mme si je fais pas mal de compromis...




> Marre de la tolrance a outrance, bientot on va tolrer les pdophiles parce que l intolrence c'est un truc de facho.


Je suis assez d'accord avec toi, certains considrent sans doute ce genre d'attitude comme intolrante ou tyrannique, mais je crois qu'il y a des intolrance ncessaires et salutaires. J'ai la nette impression que les gens qui font des efforts sont largement minoritaires.
Ceci dit la mutiplication rcente des missions/films traitant d'cologie et l'lection d'Obama est une bonne chose, mme si c'est encore insuffisant.

Merci pour le lien FR119492  :;):

----------


## chaplin

Il y a une prise de conscience de l'cologie au niveau politique, pas seulement au niveau gouvernemental mais aussi au niveau des communes  ::):  au travers des communauts de communes (COM COM).

Il faut savoir que des commissions de dveloppement durable sont cres au sein des communauts de commune. J'invite ceux que a interesse  chercher dans Google sous "Plan Climat".

Donc, il n'y a pas de honte  abord le problme de l'environnement, car d'ii quelque temps, on ne parlera plus que de cela.

----------


## souviron34

> Il y a une prise de conscience de l'cologie au niveau politique, pas seulement au niveau gouvernemental mais aussi au niveau des communes  au travers des communauts de communes (COM COM).
> 
> Il faut savoir que des commissions de dveloppement durable sont cres au sein des communauts de commune. J'invite ceux que a interesse  chercher dans Google sous "Plan Climat".
> 
> Donc, il n'y a pas de honte  abord le problme de l'environnement, car d'ii quelque temps, on ne parlera plus que de cela.


oui, mais en mme temps c'est encore un joujou politique...

Comme certaines personnes en parlent, politiquement c'est intressant..

Mais a ne veut pas dire que l'on fasse quoi que ce soit (_voir "Pices  Conviction" cette semaine, sur les dchets des mines d'Uranium en France, et Areva et le Gouvernement (quel qu'il soit)_).

Prendre des "mesurettes" gouvernementales, et nous faire sentir coupables (_ampoules  basse consommation : gain 0.03%_) , pas de problmes.. Agiir pour forcer les industries, l c'est autre chose... D'ailleurs, il n'y a qu' voir : on te pousse  acheter une voiture "verte", mais personne n'interdit les 4*4, les hors-bords, les jet-skis, les quads, etc etc...

----------


## chaplin

+1




> oui, mais en mme temps c'est encore un joujou politique...
> 
> Comme certaines personnes en parlent, politiquement c'est intressant..


J'espre que non, car ce serait dramatique.

----------


## StAfX

Le problme de l'cologie, c'est qu'on minimise son importance et qu'on exagre les "actes co-citoyen"...
Sous prtexte qu'on achte une voiture avec un super bonus cologique, ou que l'on prend son p-tit vlo'v (ou v-lib...) et que l'on allume sa lampe  ampoule basse-consommation on se dit que l'on en a dj beaucoup fait... 

Alors qu'agir, ce n'est pas tre un "co-citoyen" (d'ailleur cette expression n'est que pour les bien-pensants qui veulent avoir bonne conscience), agir c'est dnoncer le plus fort possible les absurdits qui nous entourent... et l je pourrais mettre des pages d'exemples... Mais comment tolrer les 4x4 en villes? exemple devenu banal, mais tellement simple... 

mais aussi pourquoi la ville de Lyon  eu le droit d'ajouter 5000 panneaux publicitaires dfilant lorsqu'ils ont install les vlo-v, alors que chacun de ces panneaux consomme par jour autant qu'un foyer de 3 personnes... 

pourquoi la nuit toutes les vitrines des magasins sont claires ??? pourquoi les magasins (surchauffs) laissent leurs portent grande ouverte sur la rue??? pourquoi lorqu'une pice d'un produit (cran de portable, tambour de machine ou je ne sais quoi..) on change (ou vous change) votre produit et le dtruit, simplement...

On se proccupe des problmes simplement lorsque l'on est fasse au mur, on commence  se proccuper du nuclair alors que l'on fte les 50ans du premier essai franais... on devra se proccuper dans quelques dizaines d'annes de la poubelle gigantesque que l'on a cr dans l'orbite de notre plante (satellites et compagnies)...

Stef.

PS: les qq exemples que j'ai donne sont trs terre  terre, avec des consquences minimes compar aux usines et compagnies... mais ce sont des absurdits tellement lmentaire que je ne comprends pas pourquoi elles existent toujours... 

ALORS OUI IL FAUT EN PARLER, mais la priorit n'est pas d'engueuler celui qui a 2 lampes de trop, mais de lui parler des arnaques co-politiques du genre vlo-v...

----------


## bizet

> mais aussi pourquoi la ville de Lyon  eu le droit d'ajouter 5000 panneaux publicitaires dfilant lorsqu'ils ont install les vlo-v, alors que chacun de ces panneaux consomme par jour autant qu'un foyer de 3 personnes...


salut 

Les velo'v sont grs par la socit JCDecaux qui est,  l'origine, une socit spcialise dans la publicit urbaine. 
Tu crois que cette socit allait fournir le service velo'v  un prix ridicule sans contre partie?? 

Je prfre qu'il y ait plus de pub dans nos rues et pouvoir utiliser des velo'v car le prix n'est pas prohibitif, que les velos sont  peu prs entretenus qu'avoir moins de pub , ne pas avoir ce service et utiliser ma voiture.

Aprs concernant les pubs droulantes, c'est vrai, qu'ils pourraient mettre des affiches fixes consommant moins d'lectricit.

----------


## StAfX

> Je prfre qu'il y ait plus de pub dans nos rues et pouvoir utiliser des velo'v


pfoua j'en reviens pas... il est vraiment fort ce Decaux!!!! Te rends tu comptes que l'cologie est un merveilleux pretexte !!! Il a russi  lgitimer une expansion immense de la pub dans cette p**ain de socit de consommation en t'obligeant  te geler les c... cuisses sur ton vlo pour qu'il puissent diffuser des milliers de pubs qui te feront culpabiliser de ne pas pouvoir acheter tout ce qu'on te propose!!!

Je suis dsl Erwan pour ce petit hors sujet mais je ne peux pas accepter d'entendre que des types comme JCDecaux a fait une bonne chose... le vlo'v est une bonne chose, je veux bien l'admettre (bien qu'on pourrait en parler!), 
mais *il faut comprendre qu'il y a peu de gens, surtout peu de collectivit, qui prennent des mesurent cologiques simplement par souci environnemental, mais qu'il y a malheureusement la plupart du temps ne raison politico-conomique!!!*

----------


## bizet

> pfoua j'en reviens pas... il est vraiment fort ce Decaux!!!! Te rends tu comptes que l'cologie est un merveilleux pretexte !!! Il a russi  lgitimer une expansion immense de la pub dans cette p**ain de socit de consommation en t'obligeant  te geler les c... cuisses sur ton vlo pour qu'il puissent diffuser des milliers de pubs qui te feront culpabiliser de ne pas pouvoir acheter tout ce qu'on te propose!!!
> 
> Je suis dsl Erwan pour ce petit hors sujet mais je ne peux pas accepter d'entendre que des types comme JCDecaux a fait une bonne chose... le vlo'v est une bonne chose, je veux bien l'admettre (bien qu'on pourrait en parler!), 
> mais *il faut comprendre qu'il y a peu de gens, surtout peu de collectivit, qui prennent des mesurent cologiques simplement par souci environnemental, mais qu'il y a malheureusement la plupart du temps ne raison politico-conomique!!!*


C'est vrai ; il aurait mieux valu ne rien faire et que l'on continue a prendre notre voiture.
Ou tu aurais prfr quoi ? 
Que ce soit la collectivit qui prenne en charge les frais engags? Mais tu aurais rl car en consquence les impots locaux auraient augment.

Augmenter le prix ? Te serais-tu gel les c... cuisses sur un vlo pour le meme prix que si tu prenais une voiture ?

je ne parlerais pas des transports en commun qui, quand ils sont adapts au parcours que l'on veut faire, polluent galement.

Bien sur que la plupart du temps c'est pour des raisons politico-conomiques et a le sera toujours, mais c'est mieux que ne rien faire.

----------


## Invit

Euh, il n'y a pas que deux solutions non plus. 
A Toulouse les velibs (ou velo'Toulouse) n'ont qu'une pub pour HSBC sur le garde boue arrire.

----------


## Lyche

> Aprs concernant les pubs droulantes, c'est vrai, qu'ils pourraient mettre des affiches fixes consommant moins d'lectricit.


Mais tu prfres une surconsommation de papier? La pollution c'est aussi la sur exploitation du papier, qui rappelons le, est faite  partir de bois et est toujours accompagne d'encre. Les emballages cartons, le clophane, toutes ces petites choses que l'on consomme de faon rgulire qui accompagnent notre vie quotidienne et dont personne ne parle, mais, lorsque l'on regarde les dcharges (publiques ou non) on se rend compte que les sac en platique, les emballages de produits alimentaires et autres se retrouves  faire des montagnes de dtritus et qui empoisonnent...

----------


## BainE

DANIEL, NOEL et DOMINIQUE BORDEL !!!

j ai dis taper sur les anti ecolo pas entre vous !
t1 les gars c'est pas comme ca qu on va repasser la barre des 5%...

dsl mais ca m a vraiment fait penser a un sketch des guignols.

----------


## Invit

> dsl mais ca m a vraiment fait penser a un sketch des guignols.


Bonjour je reprsente le courant "Ecologie et Scrabble" ?

----------


## zifox

Pour reprendre l'ide d'un des posts plus haut, le problme c'est que quasiment personne n'est pas  faire un geste pour l'environnement sans contrepartie, particuliers ou entreprises.

Les gens sont trop cons pour voir qu'ils sont en train de "chier sur leurs propres pompes". Le seul truc qui arrive  faire bouger un peu, c'est le fric. Toujours le fric et c'est logique dans le monde capitaliste qui est le notre.

Pour moi tant que les gens se rendront pas compte qu'il faut faire un effort, c'est  dire accepter de changer leur manire de faire mme si a coute plus cher, on n'avancera pas. 

Exemple: on parle de maison cologique, d'conomie d'lectricit, etc... Trs bien. Maintenant il est vraiment triste qu'il faille mentionner que sur le long terme on conomise de l'argent. Il faut toujours qu'il y ai une contrepartie financire  un moment ou  un autre, ce qui prouve qu'au fond les gens n'en ont rien  foutre.
L'cologie bon march telle qu'on la vend c'est de l'hypocrisie.

Faire de vrais gestes cologique, a coute. De l'argent, du temps. Sauf qu'aujourd'hui trs peu de personnes sont prtes  mettre de l'argent ou du temps "pour le geste".
Quand je discute avec des collgues de construction de futur maison, de matriaux plus propres, gnralement on me dit "oh mais a coute cher a". Je ne sais mme plus quoi leur rpondre.
C'est assez dprimant.

----------


## nicB

Et ... ?

Je compte m'acheter une cuisinire et un frigo. Tu crois que je vais doubler mon budget pour avoir le truc le moins polluant possible ? La rponse est, dfinitivement, non.
Qu'est ce qu'on fait alors ? Tu me traites de con car je pense qu' mon fric ? Soit, je suis un con alors.

Je ne pense pas que soit avec des discours  la hippie, "monde de m**** les gens pensent qu'au fric" & cie, que les choses avanceront.

----------


## souviron34

> Le problme de l'cologie, c'est qu'on minimise son importance et qu'on exagre les "actes co-citoyen"...
> Sous prtexte qu'on achte une voiture avec un super bonus cologique, ou que l'on prend son p-tit vlo'v (ou v-lib...) et que l'on allume sa lampe  ampoule basse-consommation on se dit que l'on en a dj beaucoup fait... 
> 
> Alors qu'agir, ce n'est pas tre un "co-citoyen" (d'ailleur cette expression n'est que pour les bien-pensants qui veulent avoir bonne conscience),


 ::king::  absolument d'accord...

(c'est ce que je disais pour les politiques, et c'est galement vrais por les "citoyens")





> Mais comment tolrer les 4x4 en villes? exemple devenu banal, mais tellement simple... 
> ..mais aussi pourquoi la ville de Lyon  eu le droit d'ajouter 5000 panneaux publicitaires dfilant
> ..pourquoi la nuit toutes les vitrines des magasins sont claires ??? pourquoi les magasins (surchauffs) laissent leurs portent grande ouverte sur la rue??? pourquoi lorqu'une pice d'un produit (cran de portable, tambour de machine ou je ne sais quoi..) on change (ou vous change) votre produit et le dtruit, simplement...


Par exemple, dans une ville comme Montral, depuis 2 ans, toutes les tours de bureaux du centre-ville s'teignent  10h du soir..

a fait quand mme pas mal... 

Et visiblement il n'y a pas eu de vandalisme ou autres "inscurits"...

Quant aux 4*4, il n'y a pas qu'en ville qu'ils faudraient les interdire.. A part le gars qui va couper du bois en pleine fort, qui en a besoin ????

----------


## Angath

> ...
> 
> Quant aux 4*4, il n'y a pas qu'en ville qu'ils faudraient les interdire.. A part le gars qui va couper du bois en pleine fort, qui en a besoin ????


Les cons qui ont besoin de montrer qu'ils en ont une plus grosse que les autres...  ::roll::

----------


## Lyche

> Les cons qui ont besoin de montrer qu'ils en ont une plus grosse que les autres...


Mais en france le march du 4*4 est vraiment pris pas les femmes, c'est d'ailleur l dessus que portent les vendeurs de 4*4, ils font des modles plus ergonomiques, plus souples, plus "lger"  conduire pour que les femmes en achtent. Et a marche..

----------


## Angath

Erf si les femmes deviennent aussi c... que les hommes o va t'on  ::lol::

----------


## r0d

Aprs avoir lu les derniers rapports du GIEC, je considre la publicit comme un crime contre l'humanit. Pousser  la consommation alors que l'on sait que c'est ce qui dtruit la plante est criminel envers l'humanit entire (sans parler des animaux et vgtaux qui sont dans le mnme bateau... enfin, il y en a beaucoup qui n'y sont dj plus).

Mais entre le lgal et le lgitime, il y a un gros mur bien gard par nos censeurs vnrs. Je crois qu'il commence  se fissurer, mais la fabrique du consentement est une machine bien huile, et dj des manoeuvres ont commenc. Je pense par exemple  la communaut grandissante des "climats-sceptiques" (voir par exemple ce blog). Communaut trs largement finance par des grandes multinationales amricaines, dont beaucoup sont diriges par... les anciens de l'administration Bush I et Bush II.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Il y  des messages qui volent haut ici...  ::aie:: 

Si vous pouviez viter les attaques personnelles et les insultes a serais un plus  :;): 


Moi je dit : Engeuler le clients, perdre le client, ne plus aller voir aucun client car a bouffe de l'nergie, ou alors en vlo , et si plus de clients aller se construire une cabane dans les bois et vivre en ramassant des chtaignes  ::yaisse2::

----------


## nicB

Avant de traiter les gens de cons, il faudrait peut tre se renseigner.

Comparez un peu les 4x4 aux grosses berlines et vhicules genre espace.
De plus, tant qu'on acclre pas violemment, ou qu'on roule pas  une vitesse excessive, la consommation n'est pas spcialement plus leve.
videmment si le 4x4 est utilis en ville, l a fait mal.  ::aie::  
Mais pour beaucoup d'autres voitures c'est le cas.

Par ailleurs il y a des avantages  avoir un 4x4, et pas seulement l'impression de scurit (qui n'implique pas de faire n'importe quoi avec). 

Finalement tous ces gens anti-4x4 me font bien rire car il n'y a pas un seul argument, contre les 4x4 (hors ville) en particulier, qui tient la route. Pour la plupart on dirait qu'ils sont plutt complexs de ne pas avoir les moyens d'en acheter un. 

Pour info, je n'ai pas de 4x4 et je ne les aime pas plus que a. Je ne suis donc pas un pro 4x4.

----------


## Marc Lussac

En ce qui me concerne toutes les personnes utilisant un 4x4 en ville devraient tres fusilles sur le champ  ::mrgreen::

----------


## souviron34

*@r0d :*
pour les mouvements, oui... 

Maintenant, ayant travaill avec des mtorologues, et si tu regardes le fil UseNet News sci.meteorology, tu verras que les opinions sont pour le moins partages dans la communaut...

Disons que des 2 cts, cela a t "pris" par les politiques, et c'est tout le problme..

Entre le "catastrophisme" et le "rien", il y a une marge, et on (enfin ils) ne font que naviguer d'un extrme  l'autre...


La conclusion mtorologique *purement* scientifique est celle-ci :


on constate une augmentation de la temprature moyenne (pas vraiment catastrophique : 0.5 degrs en 15 ans), mais la tendance (et vu la fiabilit des mesures, on n'a pas normment de prcision) serait une exponentielle croissante depuis environ 100 ans (au dbut par pas de 0.005 degrs  ::roll:: )on constate que les rejets et pollutions du XXime scle produisent des gaz  effet de serre, donc que l'humain participe.on constate galement que, par exemple du temps de Louis XIV, et pendant environ 100 ans, la temprrature moyenne tait d'environ 8 degrs suprieure  celle d'aujourd'hui.on constate qu'il y a eu des glaciations et des rchauffements plus ou moins brutaux dans l'volution de la Terreon constate qu'au XiX sicle, par exemple, la Mer de Glace tait  son niveau d'aujourdhui (_voir les dessins  Chamonix etc_), et que c'est plutt le dbut du XXime qui a t plus froid qu'avant qui avait fait descendre les glaciers , en tous cas chez nous.


Ce qu'on ne SAIT pas SCIENTIFIQUEMENT (et que donc on interprte) c'est : quelle est l'influence humaine (en %) sur le rchauffement actuel .

Est-il naturel ? Est-il d aux activits humaines ?



Certains Comits scientifiques ont affirm (ceux  l'origine des Protocoles de Rio et de Kyoto) que c'tait d aux activits humaines.

On sait tous (_voir Tchernobyl et ses "non-consquences" en France, ou les dchets nuclaires, ou la collision des sous-marins il y a peu_) que les Comits officiels, y compris de scientifiques rputs, ne sont pas au dessus de pressions et de "cachotteries".

Qu'ils agissent suivant le principe de Prcaution, tant mieux.

Mais il n'y a rien de scientifique entre les arguments des uns et des autres. Le seul vrai agument est "on ne sait pas quelle est la cause".

L'normit des changements provoqus par des drglements climatologiques (_disparition des dinosaures, passage des Inuit de Sibrie en Alaska  pieds secs par le Dtroit de Bering, etc etc_) implique que celui-ci _pourrait tre_ aussi bien d'origine naturelle qu'artificielle.

Il nous faudrait plus de 100 000 ans de recul pour le savoir.

Tant que nous ne les avons pas, c'est uniquement un agissement en fonction du Principe de prcaution et une sensibilisation accrue aux problmes gnraux de pollution. 

Mais il n'y a *scientifiquement* aucune *preuve* que ce soit d aux humains. Il n'y a que notre "intuition".

Donc ne nous braquons pas l-dessus. 

Agissons par intrt bien compris, et par souci global pour sensibiliser.

Sans plus.


(Et luttons, sans idologie, contre ceux qui "rclament le droit de continuer  polluer", mais pour le bon sens et non par argument "scientifique").



PS: en fait, a se rsume  : il y a des preuves scientifiques du rchauffement, il n'y a pas de preuves scientifiques de l'origine du rchauffement....

----------


## souviron34

> En ce qui me concerne toutes les personnes utilisant un 4x4 en ville devraient tres fusilles sur le champ


du mme coup on rduirait le trou de la Scu  ::D:

----------


## Marc Lussac

Quoi que fusill ca dgage du CO2 non ? Je propose poignard, dcapit ou lapid alors...

----------


## r0d

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphiq...osse_de_hockey



> Les nouvelles courbes labores depuis, bien que controverses, ont cependant confirm que ce rchauffement tait bien suprieur  celui de l'optimum mdival

----------


## Erwan31

Bonjour,
je vois que ce topic drive vers des considrations assez terre  terre mais pourquoi pas.



> Quant aux 4*4, il n'y a pas qu'en ville qu'ils faudraient les interdire.. A part le gars qui va couper du bois en pleine fort, qui en a besoin ????


Effectivement, je crois que l'achat d'un 4X4 hors montagne est motiv en partie par un dsir de supriorit, de se dmarquer, une attitude navrante. 
Bref C'est un problme purement psychologique/sociologique 

Mais les constructeurs sont aussi complice en acceptant connement de se plier  la demande et en construisant des bagnoles aux dimensions dmesures. Les gens qui roulent encore en 4X4 de luxe actuellement et qui ont souvent les moyens d'en changer sont de toute vidence compltement irresponsables, mais ils sont heureusement nettement minoritaires.

Mais comme je l'ai dj dis plus haut on a tous notre croix  porter, je possde moi mme encore un voiture essence (mme si je roule relativement peu) tout simplement parce que j'ai pas encore les moyens d'en acheter une moins polluante. M'en dbarrasser dfinitivement demanderait un certain nombres de compromis que je ne suis pas encore prt  faire. Je crois bien que la solution du scooter lectrique va s'imposer!





> Faire de vrais gestes cologique, a coute. De l'argent, du temps. Sauf qu'aujourd'hui trs peu de personnes sont prtes  mettre de l'argent ou du temps "pour le geste".
> Quand je discute avec des collgues de construction de futur maison, de matriaux plus propres, gnralement on me dit "oh mais a coute cher a". Je ne sais mme plus quoi leur rpondre.
> C'est assez dprimant.


C'est malheureusement trs vrai mais c'est assez comprhensible pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas les moyens de payer le double.




> Je compte m'acheter une cuisinire et un frigo. Tu crois que je vais doubler mon budget pour avoir le truc le moins polluant possible ? La rponse est, dfinitivement, non.


Si c'est le double d'un prix  la base dj lev, ton choix se comprend
mais si tu as par exemple les moyens de payer un supplment de 25% sur le prix standard et que tu choisis tout de mme de prendre le produit non cologique, l tu m'excusera mais c'est une connerie. 
Les compromis c'est  tout les niveaux qu'il faut en faire et il semble qu'au vu
des enjeux et de la situation actuelle, a en vaut largement la peine!




> Par exemple, dans une ville comme Montral, depuis 2 ans, toutes les tours de bureaux du centre-ville s'teignent  10h du soir..


a c'est ce qu'on devrait faire depuis longtemps, la multiplication des clairages publique 'seulement parce que a fait beau) est une belle connerie...

----------


## Erwan31

> Tant que nous ne les avons pas, c'est uniquement un agissement en fonction du Principe de prcaution et une sensibilisation accrue aux problmes gnraux de pollution. 
> 
> Mais il n'y a *scientifiquement* aucune *preuve* que ce soit d aux humains. Il n'y a que notre "intuition".


Souviron34 c'est  se demander si vous n'avez pas t influenc par les propos de Claude Allgre...  ::aie::  Ce sont plus que de simples intuitions, d'ailleurs pourquoi dprcier ces intuitions qui sont parfois trs vraies.

La grande majorit des expert du GIEC se sont mis d'accord sur le fait que ce rchauffement exponentiel tait d'origine anthropique. 
Les brusques changements climatique depuis ces 10 dernire annes vous trouvez a normal? Un changement aussi brutal ne peut pas tre l'uvre de la nature dont les cycles se chiffrent en millions d'annes.

----------


## nicB

> Si c'est le double d'un prix  la base dj lev, ton choix se comprend
> mais si tu as par exemple les moyens de payer un supplment de 25% sur le prix standard et que tu choisis tout de mme de prendre le produit non cologique, l tu m'excusera mais c'est une connerie. 
> Les compromis c'est  tout les niveaux qu'il faut en faire et il semble qu'au vu
> des enjeux et de la situation actuelle, a en vaut largement la peine!


25% c'est dj autre chose que le double.

De plus, si le prix de l'quipement en question est rellement lev, c'est qu'on va le garder. L, acheter colo va finalement tre plus ou moins rentable dans le temps vu la consommation moins leve.

Maintenant, ce n'est pas mon cas. Comme pour beaucoup, je n'ai pas forcment le budget pour acheter l'quipement de catgorie A, souvent bien plus cher, que je ne vais pas garder trs longtemps. Certes, il peut tre revendu d'occasion ensuite, mais j'y perd quand mme beaucoup.
Si je pouvais dduire la moiti des frais engendr par l'quipement plus colo, par exemple avec une rduction d'impts ( ::mrgreen:: ), l je ferai plus facilement le pas.

----------


## souviron34

> La grande majorit des expert du GIEC se sont mis d'accord sur le fait que ce rchauffement exponentiel tait d'origine anthropique. 
> Les brusques changements climatique depuis ces 10 dernire annes vous trouvez a normal? Un changement aussi brutal ne peut pas tre l'uvre de la nature dont les cycles se chiffrent en millions d'annes.


je n'ai rien contre des intuitions.

Je dis simplement que a ne s'appuie sur rien de scientifique  ::D: .

Quand la Terre a 4 milliards d'annes, que des glaciations ou rchauffements se passent tous les 20 000 ans, et que il y a des pisodes "brusques" naturels de 100  200 ans, on ne peut (et je rpte on ne pourra pas pas avant 100 000 ans) en dduire que c'est d'origine humaine, sous quelque dguisement scientifique qu'on le fasse.

Par contre, l'action  mener est positive, et je suis pour.

Juste arrtons de croire que parce que des scientifiques parlent, ils disent 'la vrit" ("les nuages nuclaires s'arrtent  nos frontires" taient aussi proclam par des scientifiiques).


10  annes de changement brutaux n'est strictement pas signifcatif  l'chelle mtorologique, c'est tout..

Par contre, que notre prise de conscience de notre influence nfaste sur notre environnement s'accroisse, tant mieux  ::D:

----------


## BainE

> La grande majorit des expert du GIEC se sont mis d'accord sur le fait que ce rchauffement exponentiel tait d'origine anthropique.


Le GIEC selon wikidedia

In a nut shell, malgr le prix nobel de la paix 2007, il semble etre assez controvers, dmission de membres, s'appuie sur des chiffres sans diffuser les etudes qui ont amen ces chiffres...

Quant au graphique au baton (MHB98), les auteurs voulaient demontrer l incertitude des causes du rechauffement.




> Le Dr. David Deming, gophysicien, a tmoign [4] qu' la mme poque il lui avait t suggr de  se dbarrasser du rchauffement climatique du Moyen-ge .


C'est sur qu on sent bien le serieux et l indpendance de l organisme.

P.S. : Pour les possesseurs de 4x4, une bonne corde en chanvre bio (en plus si on choisi bien on pourra rutiliser la corde  ::aie:: )

----------


## Lyche

> Avant de traiter les gens de cons, il faudrait peut tre se renseigner.
> 
> Comparez un peu les 4x4 aux grosses berlines et vhicules genre espace.
> De plus, tant qu'on acclre pas violemment, ou qu'on roule pas  une vitesse excessive, la consommation n'est pas spcialement plus leve.
> videmment si le 4x4 est utilis en ville, l a fait mal.  
> Mais pour beaucoup d'autres voitures c'est le cas.
> 
> Par ailleurs il y a des avantages  avoir un 4x4, et pas seulement l'impression de scurit (qui n'implique pas de faire n'importe quoi avec). 
> 
> ...


En Moyenne un 4*4  une consommation ( en condition normal d'utilisation ) d'environs 12 = 14L au 100km, pour les plus "colo" Cela peut aller  22L pour les plus gros. Certe c'est toujours moins qu'une Subaru ou une Porsche qui peuvent aller jusqu'a 25L mais, il y a quand mme beaucoup moins de Subaru et de Porsches que ce qu'il n'y a de 4*4. Par contre, depuis 2 ans, on constate une baisse de la vente des 4*4, le prix du ptrole/essence ne doit pas y tre trangers.

----------


## souviron34

Erwan31, je te trouve un peu catgorique, et deplus un peu "faites ce que je dis pas ce que je fais"...




> Si c'est le double d'un prix  la base dj lev, ton choix se comprend
> mais si tu as par exemple les moyens de payer un supplment de 25% sur le prix standard et que tu choisis tout de mme de prendre le produit non cologique, l tu m'excusera mais c'est une connerie.






> Mais comme je l'ai dj dis plus haut on a tous notre croix  porter, je possde moi mme encore un voiture essence (mme si je roule relativement peu) tout simplement parce que j'ai pas encore les moyens d'en acheter une moins polluante. M'en dbarrasser dfinitivement demanderait un certain nombres de compromis que je ne suis pas encore prt  faire.


 ::P:

----------


## souviron34

> En Moyenne un 4*4  une consommation ( en condition normal d'utilisation ) d'environs 12 = 14L au 100km, pour les plus "colo" Cela peut aller  22L pour les plus gros. Certe c'est toujours moins qu'une Subaru ou une Porsche qui peuvent aller jusqu'a 25L mais, il y a quand mme beaucoup moins de Subaru et de Porsches que ce qu'il n'y a de 4*4. Par contre, depuis 2 ans, on constate une baisse de la vente des 4*4, le prix du ptrole/essence ne doit pas y tre trangers.


et c'est  peu prs le double de ma voiture  essence de .. 1992 (soit 7l aux 100  130 sur autoroute, et 7.2l / 100 en ville) (Opel Vertra)  ::P: 

Comme quoi ce n'est pas forcment en remplaant par du "neuf" qu'o fait plus colo  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## BainE

> Comme quoi ce n'est pas forcment en remplaant par du "neuf" qu'o fait plus colo


Enfin depuis, ils ont peut etre aussi fait des progres sur les pots d echappement qui rejettent moins de gaz.
Ce que je veux dire c'est qu une voiture qui consomme 10L / 100 Km de 2008 emet peut etre moins de gaz.

Bon j ai pas de chiffres, mais l espoir que la science c'est pas que les gros moteurs qui ronflent ou les PC embarqu qui demande une grosse batterie bien facile a recycle.

----------


## souviron34

> Enfin depuis, ils ont peut etre aussi fait des progres sur les pots d echappement qui rejettent moins de gaz.
> Ce que je veux dire c'est qu une voiture qui consomme 10L / 100 Km de 2008 emet peut etre moins de gaz.
> 
> Bon j ai pas de chiffres, mais l espoir que la science c'est pas que les gros moteurs qui ronflent ou les PC embarqu qui demande une grosse batterie bien facile a recycle.



elle met peut-tre moins, mais elle consomme plus (25%) de combustible non renouvelable  ::D: 

(sans compter ce qui a t utilis pour sa fabrication)

----------


## souviron34

> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphiq...osse_de_hockey


Il y a d'ailleurs dans ta rfrence un pointeur sur :

http://www.pensee-unique.fr/courbes.html


Si vous voulez des informations scientifiques plus compltes, en dehors du UseNet Newsgroup sci.geo.meteorology (o il y a quelques trolls), des ressources sont disponibles sur le Web.

Cependant, juste pour continuer  prouver que tout n'est pas Noir et Blanc dans le monde scientifique sur ce sujet, voici un article (original) d'il y a 3 jours :

http://www.guardian.co.uk/environmen...e-science-pope




> Dr Vicky Pope is the head of climate change advice at the Met Office Hadley Centre


(the Met Office est l'quivalent de Mto France pour l'Angleterre)

Bien que sa conclusion soit :




> Our concerns about climate change arise from the scientific evidence that humanity's activities are leading to changes in our climate. The scientific evidence is overwhelming.


simultanment, quelques paragraphes plus haut, il crit :




> Recent headlines have proclaimed that Arctic summer sea ice has decreased so much in the past few years that it has reached a tipping point and will disappear very quickly. The truth is that there is little evidence to support this


et 




> This is just one example where scientific evidence has been selectively chosen to support a cause





> Again, natural variability has been ignored in order to support a particular point of view, with climate change advocates leaping on the acceleration to further their cause and the climate change sceptics now using the slowing down to their own benefit. Neither group is right and all that is achieved is greater confusion among the public.



Comme d'habitude en sciences, rien n'est jamais acquis, en particulier en tenant compte des chelles de temps ou d'espace . Un exemple d'un autre domaine li  l'cologie :

http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,...-1573-xml-atom

pour les algues..


Voil..

Tout ceci uniquement pour (encore une fois) pondrer la croyance dans les effets d'annonce et les Comits Scientifiques...

 ::D: 

(_et qu'il y a dans ce qui apparat au grand public beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup de politique, dans un sens ou dans l'autre, et qu'on essaye de faire dire  la science ce qu'elle ne peut pas dire : ce que je disais ci-dessus_).

(_car mme sa conclusion est sujette  caution : mme en prenant 2000 ans comme chelle, cela ne reprsente que 0.00000005 % de l'age de la Terre, et de plus on a des mesures prcises que depuis 100 ans, soit encore un facteur 20 encore plus faible... Ce qui n'est pas scientifiquement une base pour une vidence, un rsultat pur et dur_)

----------


## Erwan31

> Erwan31, je te trouve un peu catgorique, et deplus un peu "faites ce que je dis pas ce que je fais"...


Certe vous voyez sans doute des incohrences dans mon discours mais il y a une grosse diffrence entre accepter un compromis li au paiement d'un supplment de 25% du prix standard quand on a les moyen et ceux lis au renoncement total d'un moyens de transport personnel.  :;): 

PS: merci pour les liens

----------


## souviron34

certes, mais je vais te citer mon exemple :

j'ai achet et retap une vieille maison en pierre, de village, qui date de quelque part fin XVIIIime.

Je voulais tre solaire.. Jusqu' il y a 2 ans (_et pourtant j'avais des copains qui avaient travaill dans la recherche dessus il y a dj .. 30 ans_) il tait impossible de trouver du photovolatique en France (_zro fournisseurs, zro installateurs_).

La seule solution propose tait les panneaux et les circuits d'eau... Sauf que dans une vieille maison cela signifie faire tomber tous les planchers.. Et donc ne garder que les murs extrieurs .. Un peu.. embtant, non ???

Depuis 2 ans, la France s'est (enfin) rveille sur le photovoltaique. CEPENDANT , tant donn que nous sommes un pays ax sur le nuclaire, les subventions possibles par l'ADEME rentrent dans le cadre d'une "rduction des factures" et non pas d'une autonomie : il y a une limite de production (_fixe par le Conseil Rgional_) pour avoir le droit aux subventions (_dans l'Hrault, l't drnier c'tait 3 kw_), c'est  dire que ce qui est conseill par les Conseils Rgionaux, l'ADEME, et donc l'Etat, c'est de vendre de l'lectricit  EDF (_argument = rduction des factures_), MAIS de garder l'alimentation EDF (_et donc le nuclaire_).

Comme ma maison est une vieille maison, il y a un pole  fuel pour le chauffage. Pas de machine  laver la vaisselle, une machine  laver le linge, et un chauffe-eau. En gros, nous ne dpassons gure le double du prix de l'abonnement par facture.

Si je veux tre autonome (_ce qui est ma logique si je m'quipe en photo-voltaique : je ne veux plus de nuclaire_), il me faut 15 kw, et donc je n'ai aucune subvention. D'accord...

SAUF QUE le prix du matriel pour avoir cette puissance me revient  environ 25 000 euros... Soit environ 15 ans de chauffage + EDF.

Donc je veux bien sacrifier de l'argent pour tre plus colo, mais  ce montant-l, non.... 

Parce que a n'est pas "de la connerie"... C'est un calcul bte...  Payer plus pour avoir un environnement correct, oui.. Se ruiner pour l'avoir, non...
(_surtout si de plus on continue  faire utiliser le nuclaire, et que moi, conscient, je paye indirectement pour que le nuclaire continue)_.



(_et ceci dit, un ami Directeur-Adjoint de l'ADEME Languedoc-Roussilon se plaignait amrement  moi il y a une dizaine d'annes qu'au dbut des annes 80 il y avait environ 22 entreprises franaises fabriquant du solaire, et il n'en restait plus qu'une en 2000... Car, comme "les Franais sont toujours meilleurs", on vendait des panneaux "sophisitiqus" 5 fois plus chers que des panneaux bruts allemands, par exemple...._)


Tout a pour dire que pour beaucoup de monde, ce n'est pas de "la connerie".. C'est trs cher...

Et que (_comme les ampoules basse-consommation ne concerne que moins de 3% de la consommation globale_) il vaut mieux s'attaquer aux principaux pourcentages (_4*4, clairage des tours et bureaux et parkings, recyclage et non-course  la consommation, lgumes et vis et quincaillerie sous plastique, etc etc_) plutt que rendre les gens coupables de ne pas faire "une conomie de bout de chandelle" par ci par l..

 ::D:

----------


## nicB

> En Moyenne un 4*4  une consommation ( en condition normal d'utilisation ) d'environs 12 = 14L au 100km


Tu es dj dans les gros modles genre Mercedes, BM, audi et j'en passe.
Compare cette consommation avec les grosses berlines de ces marques l, et tu ne verras pas une diffrence norme.

En plus, dans tes conditions normales tu inclus l'usage en ville, qui est catastrophique pour un 4x4 et autres vhicules lourds. Une fois lanc, c'est la vitesse du vhicule qui dterminera rellement sa consommation.

Par ailleurs, il serait certainement intressant de comparer le coup cologique global de ces fameux 4x4 par rapport aux autres voitures. Combien de temps va durer le 4x4 comparer  ta super toyota prius ? Quel est leur cot en nergie grise ? A mon avis on pourrait avoir des surprises.


Question : personne n'a honte de construire sa maison avec des blocs de bton ? Quand on voit le cot de leur nergie grise, ya de quoi avoir honte !
Mais l on dit rien.

----------


## BainE

Ben oui mais y en a qu on essay avec de la paille, ils ont eu des problmes.

----------


## souviron34

d'ailleurs, tout le foin ( :;):  si j'ose dire) actuel  propos des briques et du ciment/bton avec du chanvre etc etc, a me ..... prodigieusement...

Le chanvre, une plante franaise ???le bois ? je croyais qu'il y avait pas assez d'arbres (vous savez, la fort amazonienne ??) et que a polluait si on en brlait (crosote) (ce qu'on nous a expliqu il y a 15 ans).


De la paille oui (provenant du bl, de l'avoine)(Comment ? on fait du mais ? ah scusez !!)de la bouse de vache , oui (comment ? elles ptent trop, faut zigouiller toutes les vaches ??)du crin de cheval, oui...

Moi j'ai construit  l'ancienne : chaux, pltre (pas placo), pierres, badigeon  la chaux fait main (_pas celui de Casto ou Brico ou je ne sais pas quoi, qui cote une fortune pour rien : il y a rien de moins cher  faire 8 euros/120 m2_)... 

Je ne comprend pas cette propension  faire n'importe quoi, sous prtexte que c'est "bio"..

C'est peut-tre bio, mais c'est pas d'ici...

Donc a ne peut tre du dveloppement durable...

(surtout quand des briques avec a cotent 5 fois plus chres que du bton, alors que a devrait coter beaucoup moins cher.. Comment ?? ah oui.. C'est parce que le chanvre a cote cher.. Ah oui, c'est parce qu'il est pas adapt au climat, qu'on en trouve pas  l'tat naturel en France.. A bon... )


Non, de la bonne paille franaise, Mssieur, rien de tel  ::D: 

Ah, mais faudrait que les agriculteurs se remettent  leurs cultures traditionnelles... 

 ::roll::

----------


## Jipt

Allez, mon grain de sel, j'ai 5 minutes,  :;): 

Le chanvre est une plante mondiale, connue depuis la nuit des temps, et en France depuis loooongtemps...

Les  chnevires  et tous ces noms drivs sont des lieux o l'on cultivait du chanvre pour entre autres les cordages (ah, la Marine de Louis XIV !), mais aussi pour les espadrilles, si si !

D'ailleurs, moi qui aime les vieux livres de classes (dbut XXe), je suis toujours merveill d'y trouver des conseils de culture,  la rubrique  Plantes industrielles -- Le tissage .
On en cultive encore en France, d'ailleurs, dans ce but.

Val,

----------


## Lyche

> Tu es dj dans les gros modles genre Mercedes, BM, audi et j'en passe.
> Compare cette consommation avec les grosses berlines de ces marques l, et tu ne verras pas une diffrence norme.
> 
> En plus, dans tes conditions normales tu inclus l'usage en ville, qui est catastrophique pour un 4x4 et autres vhicules lourds. Une fois lanc, c'est la vitesse du vhicule qui dterminera rellement sa consommation.
> 
> Par ailleurs, il serait certainement intressant de comparer le coup cologique global de ces fameux 4x4 par rapport aux autres voitures. Combien de temps va durer le 4x4 comparer  ta super toyota prius ? Quel est leur cot en nergie grise ? A mon avis on pourrait avoir des surprises.
> 
> 
> Question : personne n'a honte de construire sa maison avec des blocs de bton ? Quand on voit le cot de leur nergie grise, ya de quoi avoir honte !
> Mais l on dit rien.


Mais, la majorit des 4*4 sont utiliss par des citadins plus dsireux d'exposer leur got du luxe et leur fortune que de l'utilit mme d'un 4*4 dans cette mme ville.
Sachant que la plupart des utilisateurs franais possdants une voiture un tant soit peu puissante ont pour habitude ( un peu moins depuis les radars automatiques ) de dpasser les 130, et rappelons le, pour une vitesse de 10km/h la consommation d'essence est trs vite augmente (je ne sais plus exactement le rapport). De toute faon, la voiture joue sur la consommation tout autant que les habitudes des utilisateurs. On pourrait aussi parler des lumires et des ordinateurs qui sont allums en permanence au travail, du caoutchouc fait  base de ptrole qui sert dans la conception des pneus (voiture comme vlo) Quoi que l'on fasse, que l'on veuille tre colo ou pas, il y a une part de consommation polluante, le tout, c'est de ne pas abuser. C'est toujours le mme refrain, l'abus fais mal..
Trop de trop, tue le trop.

----------


## souviron34

> Le chanvre est une plante mondiale, connue depuis la nuit des temps, et en France depuis loooongtemps...
> 
> Les  chnevires  et tous ces noms drivs sont des lieux o l'on cultivait du chanvre pour entre autres les cordages (ah, la Marine de Louis XIV !), mais aussi pour les espadrilles, si si !
> 
> D'ailleurs, moi qui aime les vieux livres de classes (dbut XXe), je suis toujours merveill d'y trouver des conseils de culture,  la rubrique  Plantes industrielles -- Le tissage .
> On en cultive encore en France, d'ailleurs, dans ce but.


Ok, alors _mea culpa_  :;): 

Ceci dit, du coup a explique encore moins pourquoi les briques  base de chanvre sont 5 fois plus chres que les autres  ::roll:: 


(mais quand mme la paille tait trs largement utilise comme isolant (dans les planchers, les matelas, etc))






> ... du caoutchouc fait  base de ptrole qui sert dans la conception des pneus (voiture comme vlo) ...


a me rappelle d'ailleurs qu'en Ecole de Chimie, en 1978 (!!!), on avait eu une
confrence du Directeur du Centre de Recherches de GoodYear, qui nous avait dit (_dj  l'poque_) : "on sait faire des pneus inusables, des bas infilables, ..... mais c'est pas rentable"...

 ::(: 


(_quant au reste, suffit de voir les "jantes alu", "pneus larges", sur les annonces (ou demande) de bagnoles, ansi que les pots d'chappement trafiqus des ados (et c'est pas la banlieue... dans mon village c'est kif kif) pour voir que le rgne et l'adoration de la bagnole et du bruit a encore de beaux jours_)

----------


## Jipt

> Ceci dit, du coup a explique encore moins pourquoi les briques  base de chanvre sont 5 fois plus chres que les autres


Bah, encore un effet de cette s4l0p3r1e de _loi de l'offre et de la demande_, nan ?  :;):

----------


## Erwan31

Souviron merci pour l'anecdote mais je n'ai jamais affirm qu'il valait mieux se ruiner pour un acte cologique... Ma participation s'arrtera ici.

----------


## souviron34

> Souviron merci pour l'anecdote mais je n'ai jamais affirm qu'il valait mieux se ruiner pour un acte cologique... Ma participation s'arrtera ici.


bah on rigolait  :;):  et on te chambrait simplement sur la manire que tu avais de traiter certains autres...  ::D: 

Maintenant sur le fond visiblement nous sommes plusieurs de ton avis..

 ::):

----------


## chaplin

Je retiens de ce fil de discussion, l'avis partag sur les 4X4 en ville. C'est une aberration qui devrait tre purement et simplement dnonce dans les coles publiques et les gendarmeries. Il devrait y avoir des amendes pour incivisme par rapport  ce type de comportement (pour donner l'exemple). Pire encore, lorsque ces pubs s'adressent aux parents qui emmnent leur gosse dans des engins normes alors qu'il y a des transports publiques.

On devrait tout simplement les culpabiliser, croyez moi que c'est redoutable comme mthode dans le temps.

Ce qu'il manque aujourd'hui, c'est une chelle de valeur  laquelle tout le monde peut s'accrocher. Car notre socit fonctionne sur un mode politique, c'est  dire rassembler un maximum de gens quitte  raconter des conneries.

Toutefois, le danger de ces discours est le radicalisme pour ne pas dire l'extremisme qui en jaillit. Le fond du problme, qui osera dire la "vrit" sans  tre pris pour un imbcile ou tout simplement comme un fou comme au temps des religions. Mais est ce que les gens sont prts  entendre ce discours et d'couter sans en venir  la violence et prendre chacun ses responsabilits.

En bref, il faut tout remettre  plat, qui est prt  le faire ?

----------


## Lyche

Et chauffer les terrasse des cafs.. c'est pas de la pollution abuse a aussi? tout a pour que des personnes continuent  frquenter les bars et consomment des cigarettes, qui soit-dit en passant polluent normment (dgagement de fume, Co et accssoirement mgots de cigarette en fibre et paquets de clope en carton plastifi..) On parle des voitures, mais il y a d'autres sources de pollutions, toutes aussi graves en mon sens, mais qui rapportent tellement que l'on se tait..

PS : vous savez que la vente de papier  cigarette  rouler  presque doubler depuis 2004, mais que la vente de tabac  rouler stagne :p. Qu'en france 54Milliards de cigarette on t vendu (consomme?) en 2008... quand on voit le prix d'une cigarette et les taxes qui s'y rapportent.. on comprend mieux ce silence..

----------


## chaplin

Le matre mot est consommation, j'avais oubli  ::lol:: .

----------


## StAfX

Oula, je regrette de m'tre absent 3 4 jours du forum....

bon  part un dbat peu constructif sur le 4x4, j'ai vu beaucoup de choses intressantes!

Mme si l'on n'a pas de preuve scientifique vritable sur les causes du drglement climatique, qui pourra se plaindre que l'on se proccupe de l'cologie, des dchets nuclaires et autres???.... Mais cela met en avant une fois de plus, que le problme n'est pas de savoir si le 4*4 dernire gnration consomme plus que ma vieille clio(qui a mon ge...), mais bien de rflchir  une politique conomique rflchissant sur les problmes cologiques  trs long termes...

Alors nous, que pouvons nous faire??? et bien sensibiliser les gens  l'environnement qui nous entoure, les gnrations les plus jeunes, pour que les mentalits voluent, et que des choses comme recycler, n'utiliser que ce dont on a besoin (ne pas laisser les lampes allumes pour rien...) qui sont des choses videntes, qui ne demandent ni temps, ni argents, soient perues vritablement comme des vidence et appliques....

L'cologie, ce n'est pas un jeu, pas un concours, pas un ou plusieurs gestes... c'est une rflexion vers le respect du monde qui est le notre... il y a de la place pour tous, nous humains qui ne jugeons que par l'volution et la technologie, et tout le monde vivant qui nous entoure.

----------


## chaplin

> Mais cela met en avant une fois de plus, que le problme n'est pas de savoir si le 4*4 dernire gnration consomme plus que ma vieille clio


Avant de promouvoir des gestes allant vers les bonnes conduites cologiques, il est dj important de banir les mauvaises conduites pour que dans la tte des gens, il n'y a qu'un seul son de cloche.

Pour renforcer une conduite cologique, il faut s'efforcer de combattre les "droutes" des politiques marketing qui devraient tout bonnement tre sanctionnes au sens de campagne mensongres. 

Communiquer c'est une chose, mais on le constate bien avec la rpression routire que les gens respectent le code de la route parce qu'il y a des policiers et des gendarmes sur la route. Je me suis aussi fait flash, mais a m'a servi de leon.

----------


## Delphi-ne

J'ai un break j'en profite pour participer




> Je retiens de ce fil de discussion, l'avis partag sur les 4X4 en ville. C'est une aberration qui devrait tre purement et simplement dnonce dans les coles publiques et les gendarmeries. Il devrait y avoir des amendes pour incivisme par rapport  ce type de comportement (pour donner l'exemple). Pire encore, lorsque ces pubs s'adressent aux parents qui emmnent leur gosse dans des engins normes alors qu'il y a des transports publiques.


Mais non ! Je travaille  La Dfense et j'habite Levallois. Je vais travailler  pied (40 mn) et je traverse Neuilly. L il y a de trs beaux spcimen. D'ailleurs les conducteurs les stationnent obligeamment sur les passages pitons le temps d'accompagner les enfants jusqu' l'cole pour que l'on puisse mieux les admirer.




> On devrait tout simplement les culpabiliser, croyez moi que c'est redoutable comme mthode dans le temps.


Pas du tout ! J'ai fait un jour remarquer  l'un d'eux qu'il se conduisait comme un c.. Il m'a reproch de lui parler ainsi devant ses enfants.

L'argument visant  considrer un 4x4 comme n'tant plus polluant sur route qu'un autre type de vhicule rejoint celui qui accuse les limitations de vitesse d'tre dangereuses parce qu'en ne roulant pas vite on fait moins attention.

----------


## souviron34

> J'ai un break j'en profite pour participer


t'aurais pu te retenir...

Visiblement tu as compris  l'envers ce qui est cit..  ::aie::

----------


## OWickerman

> En Moyenne un 4*4  une consommation ( en condition normal d'utilisation ) d'environs 12 = 14L au 100km, pour les plus "colo" Cela peut aller  22L pour les plus gros.


ROFL  ::mouarf::   ::lefou:: 
J'ai un 4x4, je consomme 6,5l sur route, 7,5l en ville.




> Quant aux 4*4, il n'y a pas qu'en ville qu'ils faudraient les interdire.. A part le gars qui va couper du bois en pleine fort, qui en a besoin ????


J'habite en montagne, c'est pourquoi je roule en 4x4.
Sans ce genre de vhicule, il y a bien des jours ou je ne pourrais mme pas sortir du parking. Quand le fond de la voiture touche la neige, t'as pas vraiment le choix.

----------


## j.peg

je vais me permettre une remarque un peu abrupte: on reste dans de l'cologie de pacotille.... 
La question n'est pas tant de savoir s'il vaut mieux tel type de vhicule ou tel autre, mais plutt pourquoi on a besoin d'un vhicule? 
Les vrais comportements  changer ce sont ceux des urbanistes, conomistes et autres "istes" qui construisent des zones d'habitation  un bout de la ville ou du canton et des zones de bureaux ou d'activits  l'autre bout...
Ca ne semble rpondre  aucune logique humaine, conomique , sociale ni cologique bien sur, hormis la satisfaction des lobbies de l'automobile et du ptrole... 
enfin, c'est ce qu'il me semble... Aprs c'est sr que c'est plus facile de culpabiliser les individus pour les faire changer de comportement, que de changer rellement le systme...

----------


## Jipt

Et moi j'ai une question, stupide peut-tre, mais quand mme...



> J'habite en montagne, c'est pourquoi je roule en 4x4.
> Sans ce genre de vhicule, il y a bien des jours ou je ne pourrais mme pas sortir du parking. Quand le fond de la voiture touche la neige, t'as pas vraiment le choix.


Comment a se passait, avant (et depuis la nuit des temps) jusqu' ce qu'on invente ce genre de vhicules ?
Et comment a se passerait pour toi si ce genre de vhicule n'existait pas ?

----------


## zaventem

> jLes vrais comportements  changer ce sont ceux des urbanistes, conomistes et autres "istes" qui construisent des zones d'habitation  un bout de la ville ou du canton et des zones de bureaux ou d'activits  l'autre bout...
> [...]
> Aprs c'est sr que c'est plus facile de culpabiliser les individus pour les faire changer de comportement, que de changer rellement le systme...


Tant que les gens voudront des maisons avec jardin dans un quartier calme, on continuera de tenter de leur en fournir en s'loignant de plus en plus des villes. Tant que la densit de population est faible  un endroit, plus la probabilit pour une entreprise de devoir engager des gens habitant loin sera leve.





> Comment a se passait, avant (et depuis la nuit des temps) jusqu' ce qu'on invente ce genre de vhicules ?


Les gens taient isols de longues priodes, tout dplacement prenait des proportions considrables,...

----------


## ManusDei

> En Moyenne un 4*4  une consommation ( en condition normal d'utilisation ) d'environs 12 = 14L au 100km, pour les plus "colo" Cela peut aller  22L pour les plus gros. Certe c'est toujours moins qu'une Subaru ou une Porsche qui peuvent aller jusqu'a 25L mais, il y a quand mme beaucoup moins de Subaru et de Porsches que ce qu'il n'y a de 4*4. Par contre, depuis 2 ans, on constate une baisse de la vente des 4*4, le prix du ptrole/essence ne doit pas y tre trangers.


Mes parents ont chang un vieux 4*4 qui avait plus de 25 ans (Peugeot 504), il consommait 10L au 100km, j'ai du mal  croire que les 4*4 maintenant consomment plus que a.

Et le 4*4, il est bien pratique quand tu dois passer dans un champ avec de belles ornires (mais effectivement c'est loin de concerner beaucoup de gens).

----------


## j.peg

> Tant que les gens voudront des maisons avec jardin dans un quartier calme, on continuera de tenter de leur en fournir en s'loignant de plus en plus des villes. Tant que la densit de population est faible  un endroit, plus la probabilit pour une entreprise de devoir engager des gens habitant loin sera leve.


je crois que tu inverses la problmatique... 
Rien n'empche de construire des zones d'habitations agrables A PROXIMITE de zones d'activits conomiques (voire  l'intrieur , comme  Sophia-Antipolis). 

Il y a 50 ans , je ne crois pas que les gens avaient moins envie qu'aujourd'hui de vivre dans un cadre agrable...simplement , comme il n'y avait pas plthore de voitures, les entreprises ne s'installaient pas aussi loin... Donc, retour  ma question: est parce qu'aujourd'hui tout le monde a une voiture que l'on est oblig de rester dans un  modle qui impose de s'en servir ?

----------


## mortapa

> Il y a 50 ans , je ne crois pas que les gens avaient moins envie qu'aujourd'hui de vivre dans un cadre agrable...simplement , comme il n'y avait pas plthore de voitures, les entreprises ne s'installaient pas aussi loin... Donc, retour  ma question: est parce qu'aujourd'hui tout le monde a une voiture que l'on est oblig de rester dans un  modle qui impose de s'en servir ?


On pourra "facilement" diviser le nombre de voiture par 3 en france.

----------


## OWickerman

> Et moi j'ai une question, stupide peut-tre, mais quand mme...
> 
> Comment a se passait, avant (et depuis la nuit des temps) jusqu' ce qu'on invente ce genre de vhicules ?
> Et comment a se passerait pour toi si ce genre de vhicule n'existait pas ?


Depuis la nuit des temps, je n'en ai aucune ide.
Il y a quelques dizaines d'annes : l'activit conomique tait suffisamment dcentralise pour ne pas avoir  quitter le village en plein hiver. Si l'on avait besoin de soins et qu'il y avait de la neige, on mourrait.
Un 4x4 ne consomme pas plus que n'importe quelle berline familiale, mais comme il est identifi "signe extrieur de richesse", il suscite la haine des gueux. Quand je vois un type "colocrado" qui roule avec une bagnole vieille de 15 ans qui consomme et pollue 4 fois plus que mon 4x4 rcent et se permet de m'insulter car j'ai une voiture "de bourge qui dtruit la plante", j'ai envie de le pousser dans le ravin avec mon pare buffles.
Bon  cot de a, je ne prends gnralement la voiture que pour me rendre jusqu'au plus proche arrt de bus me permettant d'aller au boulot. Combien de militants anti 4x4 en font autant ?
Devrais-je renoncer  la vie  la campagne pour aller lever mes enfants dans un clapier sous prtexte d'cologie ?

----------


## Jipt

> (...) Bon  cot de a, je ne prends gnralement la voiture que pour me rendre jusqu'au plus proche arrt de bus me permettant d'aller au boulot. (...)


Chapeau bas et flicitations, moi je dis !  ::ccool:: 
Cependant, vous tes combien dans ce cas ?
Et c'est bien a le problme (pas que pour les 4x4) : la gnralisation  partir d'un ou deux cas particulier(s)...
Car quand on va le midi sur le parking d'une grande surface pour manger  la caft' et qu'on voit ces "gros machins" bien installs  moiti sur le trottoir ou carrment plants sur des zones rhausses sur lesquelles aucun autre vhicule ne peut monter, bien m'as-tu-vu, ben on a envie de sortir la kalach',  ::mrgreen::

----------


## OWickerman

Je vois ce que tu veux dire. Ce que je ne comprend pas c'est pourquoi on ne leur met pas de sabot ou de pv.

----------


## souviron34

> Les gens taient isols de longues priodes, tout dplacement prenait des proportions considrables,...


Faut pas charrier non plus....

Entre marcher (avant), les 2CV (qui, notez-le bien, bien que tout-terrain, n'taient pas de grosses consommatrices (ah oui !! 2 cylindres... C'est sr que a en jette moins)), les 4L, et autres, depuis les annes 50 on peut quand mme sortir des villages de montagne l'hiver sans 4*4....... (d'ailleurs, les vrais sont sortis pour le public au dbut des annes 90.. Alors comment on faisait en ces temps reculs de 1984 ou 1986 ????

 ::roll::

----------


## Jimmy Jazz

> je
> Les vrais comportements  changer ce sont ceux des urbanistes, conomistes et autres "istes" qui construisent des zones d'habitation  un bout de la ville ou du canton et des zones de bureaux ou d'activits  l'autre bout...


N'oublions pas qu'en matire d'urbanisme le pouvoir dcisionnel final revient aux lus locaux. Parmi les urbanistes je crois qu'on doit en trouver peu qui dfendent encore l'amnagement urbains en zone. L'approche privilgie ces dernires annes est plutt la mixit des fonctions(habitat, commerces, tertiaire) avec plus ou moins de bonheur selon la volont des dcideurs politiques locaux.

----------


## OWickerman

> Faut pas charrier non plus....
> 
> Entre marcher (avant), les 2CV (qui, notez-le bien, bien que tout-terrain, n'taient pas de grosses consommatrices (ah oui !! 2 cylindres... C'est sr que a en jette moins)), les 4L, et autres, depuis les annes 50 on peut quand mme sortir des villages de montagne l'hiver sans 4*4....... (d'ailleurs, les vrais sont sortis pour le public au dbut des annes 90.. Alors comment on faisait en ces temps reculs de 1984 ou 1986 ????


Ah, oui, marcher...
12 km aller, je montre ma fracture au mdecin, 12 km retour.
Mea maxima culpa, je n'avais pas vu la facilit de la dmarche....
Quand aux 4l et autres 2 cv, je connais des endroits ou elles ne passent tout simplement pas en hiver. Quand le fond de la voiture racle la neige, il te faut de la motricit et du poids pour avancer.

----------


## souviron34

devant tant de mauvaise foi, je m'incline...

Chapeau bas, cher Mr..


Jusqu' 1994 tous ces pauvres malheureux des lontaines contres genevoises, grenobloises, andoriennes, val d'aostienne, chamoniardes, etc etc taient soit clous chez eux soit diposaient d'une Jeep ...

Et donc le 4*4 est une vraie Libration...


Encore bravo...

 ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll::  ::roll:: 


J'arrte l ce dlire...

----------


## OWickerman

Je suis heureux qu'un peu de bon sens ait fini par faire son chemin jusque dans la valle de ta conscience.

----------


## ManusDei

> Entre marcher (avant), les 2CV (qui, notez-le bien, bien que tout-terrain, n'taient pas de grosses consommatrices (ah oui !! 2 cylindres... C'est sr que a en jette moins)), les 4L, et autres, depuis les annes 50 on peut quand mme sortir des villages de montagne l'hiver sans 4*4....... (d'ailleurs, les vrais sont sortis pour le public au dbut des annes 90.. Alors comment on faisait en ces temps reculs de 1984 ou 1986 ????


http://images.forum-auto.com/mesimag...x4_e02_01g.jpg
C'est loin d'tre tout-terrain a. Et dans les contres grenobloises, andoriennes etc... il existe encore et toujours des routes d'accs non goudronnes, passablement dfonces.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Jusqu' 1994 tous ces pauvres malheureux des lontaines contres


Il s'est pass quoi en 1994?  :8O:

----------


## souviron34

> http://images.forum-auto.com/mesimag...x4_e02_01g.jpg
> C'est loin d'tre tout-terrain a.


Ah oui ?? En as-tu dj utilis, une 2CV ??

a va  travers les champs, sur la glace, dans la neige...

Je suis mont  Avoriaz en hiver il y a plus de 30 ans, sans chanes ni pneus  clous,  4 avec l'quipement de ski, dans une 2CV..

J'ai travers en Yougoslavie (  l'poque) des sentiers forestiers en grimpant sur des troncs d'arbre : ben oui, l'autoroute s'arrtait net, et la fin se situait au fond d'une valle, o il n'y avait plus que le chemin des bulldozers  travers la fort.... J'ai fait 1800 kms sur 1 cylindre.. Tout a dans 1 2CV.. 

Alors si vous n'avez pas connu, et si, comme le montre ta photo, il y a encore des 2CV qui roulent, c'est pas pour rien...





> Il s'est pass quoi en 1994?


La commercialisation des premiers 4*4 grand public.. En 1988 la premire Renaut Espace grand public, et en 1994 la premire 4*4 grand public (_et en fait la vraie arrive de masse sur le march en France s'est faite en 2001_)...

Alors je veux bien que quand on est jeune on se dise que tout ce qui est avant qu'on aie 10 ans c'est de l'antiquit, mais faudrait pas charrier.. Vos parents ne vivaient pas  l'age des cavernes et du silex taill....

----------


## grafikm_fr

> La commercialisation des premiers 4*4 grand public.. En 1988 la premire Renaut Espace grand public, et en 1994 la premire 4*4 grand public


Faut pas exagrer, les Range et les Patrol se vendaient trs bien avant 1994. Sans parler de la Niva (best of all, sans aucun sarcasme).

Effectivement, le segment tait moins large, mais si tu avais besoin d'un 4x4, tu en trouvais un.

----------


## souviron34

> Faut pas exagrer, les Range et les Patrol se vendaient trs bien avant 1994. Sans parler de la Niva (best of all, sans aucun sarcasme).


En dehors des quelques exemplaires (_pour personnes fortunes et quelques pilotes de rallye_), n'impote quel clampin vivant que ce soit en ville ou  la campagne jusqu' la fin des annes 1990 pourra te dire (_et te montrer photos  l'appui_) que dans les rues et sur les stationnements les 4*4 n'existaient virtuellement pas....

Et les Range et Patrol existaient en Amrique du Nord, mais dans la mme proprotion... Eux ils avaient les Ford Suburban, et les trucks, pour les gars des bois (_qui, eux, faisaient VRAIMENT du tout-terrain_)... Et ils ne sont rellement arrivs en France qu' la mme poque, c'est  dire fin 90...


Alors, sans aucun sarcasme, peut-tre tiez-vous trop jeunes, mais n'importe quel film ou reportage tl des annes 80  fin des annes 90 vous le montrera sans ambiguit...

----------


## OWickerman

Sans aucun sarcasme, c'est peut-tre ton grand age qui te fait confondre 4x4 (existant depuis les annes 1920) et SUV (catgorie qui s'est dveloppe depuis les annes 1980).

----------


## souviron34

> Sans aucun sarcasme, c'est peut-tre ton grand age qui te fait confondre 4x4 (existant depuis les annes 1920) et SUV (catgorie qui s'est dveloppe depuis les annes 1980).


peut-tre que je commence  manger les pissenlits par la racine, mais demande autour de toi...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Alors, sans aucun sarcasme, peut-tre tiez-vous trop jeunes, mais n'importe quel film ou reportage tl des annes 80  fin des annes 90 vous le montrera sans ambiguit...


Donc quand je regardais des annonces de ventes de Range Rover ou de Nissan Patrol d'occasion en 1992, c'tait une hallucination due a un excs de Visual Basic?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

> (...) mais si tu avais besoin d'un 4x4, tu en trouvais un.


Voil, tu as tout dit !
_si tu avais besoin_
Maintenant, c'est si tu en as *envie*, et a, a change tout...

En fait, tout est parti de cette c0nn3rie de rallye Paris-Dakar, quand les citadins fortuns se sont dit qu'ils allaient pouvoir jouer aux aventuriers en se payant ces gros machins compltement ridicules en ville.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ah oui ?? En as-tu dj utilis, une 2CV ??


J'ai jamais utilis de 2CV. Mais j'ai trouv des routes  la campagne dans lesquelles un 4x4 passe en 4 roues motrices et en petite vitesse (surtout les jours de pluie, avec de magnifiques ornires).

----------


## souviron34

> Donc quand je regardais des annonces de ventes de Range Rover ou de Nissan Patrol d'occasion en 1992, c'tait une hallucination due a un excs de Visual Basic?


des annonces de vente ou des pubs ou des rsultats de vente ???


J'aimerais beaucoup connatre les chiffres officiels des ventes de ces engins dans les annes 90 et les comparer  ceux des 3 dernires annes..

Mais vu que je suis un vieux, je n'en ai pas besoin parce que mes yeux ont vu et ma tte se souvient... Alors que, pour vous convaincre, il vous faut ces chiffres.. Cherchez-les et vous verrez..  ::P:  ::P: 


M'enfin, si vous pensez avoir raison.. tant mieux pour vous... 


@ManusDei : rien de ceci n'est au dessus des forces d'une 2CV..

----------


## OWickerman

> En fait, tout est parti de cette c0nn3rie de rallye Paris-Dakar, quand les citadins fortuns se sont dit qu'ils allaient pouvoir jouer aux aventuriers en se payant ces gros machins compltement ridicules en ville.


Le Pais-Dakar a t cr comme couverture pour apporter des pompes en afrique. Je ne pense pas que ce soit vraiment une connerie.

@Souviron
La 2cv c'tait bien, il y a 30 ans. De nos jours on a des 4x4 qui ne consomment pas plus que des berlines et dans les quels on est en scurit. De toutes faons, on ne trouve plus de 2cv et le 1cv, c'est tellement de logistique que j'ai pas les moyens.

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> Le Pais-Dakar a t cr comme couverture pour apporter des pompes en afrique. Je ne pense pas que ce soit vraiment une connerie. (...)


Euh, 
un - j'tais pas au courant de ce fait mais,
deux - je dirais plutt que pour faire le Paris-Dakar  ils  ont invent ce plan des pompes, car
trois - pour apporter des pompes en Afrique y avait pas besoin d'envoyer toute une arme de motos, autos, camions, hlicoptres, logistique, assistance, tl, radio etc.
Et, question c0n : on envoie des pompes en Amrique du sud, maintenant ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> des annonces de vente ou des pubs ou des rsultats de vente ???


Des ventes *d'occasion*. Comme tu peux imaginer, on revend pas une voiture 6 mois aprs l'avoir achet, gnralement  :;): 




> J'aimerais beaucoup connatre les chiffres officiels des ventes de ces engins dans les annes 90 et les comparer  ceux des 3 dernires annes..


Ben c'est sur que les 4x4 taient beaucoup moins rpandu. Mais c'est ton point de vue "peu rpandu = pas destin au grand public" qui est problmatique.

A l'poque, un 4x4 tait un "vrai" 4x4. Un truc que tu achtes quand tu dois vraiment aller _off-road_. C'taient des gros machins, qui bouffaient pas mal, pas franchement agrable  conduire vu la suspension requise pour un vrai 4x4 etc... Ce n'taient pas encore des "SUV" (ou "4x4 de ville", peu importe le nom). Mais ils taient "grand public" dans le vrai sens du terme, i.e. non confins  un usage professionnel ou militaire.

----------


## souviron34

ce que je voulais dire, c'est que les gens habitant dans des villages de montagne, en 1994 (_qui n'est pas si vieux que a, je ferais simplement remarquer que vos parents avaient dj 25-30 ans au moins, c'est  dire votre age aujourdhui_), demandez-leur et je met ma main  couper qu'ils n'taient pas isols comme le dcrit _OWickerman_, et que pourtant ils n'avaient pas de 4*4...

Demandez-leur... Ou demandez  vos voisins dans ces lointaines contres inhospitalires.... Et demandez-leur _ quand_ remonte le temps o ces villages taient isols en hiver.... Et on vous rpondra "_dans les annes 50_" (soit environ _40 ans_ avant l'apparition grand public (_au sens de "on en voit un peu partout et ce n'est pas un produit de trs grand luxe_") des 4*4)... Et que donc pendant environ 40 ans les gens n'taient pas isols et n'avaient pas de 4*4... Et que donc la justification d'avoir un 4*4 par "_on est isol_" est absurde.. Er d'une mauvaise foi criante....

C'est tout...

----------


## jabbounet

> ce que je voulais dire, c'est que les gens habitant dans des villages de montagne, en 1994 (_qui n'est pas si vieux que a, je ferais simplement remarquer que vos parents avaient dj 25-30 ans au moins, c'est  dire votre age aujourdhui_), demandez-leur et je met ma main  couper qu'ils n'taient pas isols comme le dcrit _OWickerman_, et que pourtant ils n'avaient pas de 4*4...
> 
> Demandez-leur... Ou demandez  vos voisins dans ces lointaines contres inhospitalires.... Et demandez-leur _ quand_ remonte le temps o ces villages taient isols en hiver.... Et on vous rpondra "_dans les annes 50_" (soit environ _40 ans_ avant l'apparition grand public (_au sens de "on en voit un peu partout et ce n'est pas un produit de trs grand luxe_") des 4*4)... Et que donc pendant environ 40 ans les gens n'taient pas isols et n'avaient pas de 4*4... Et que donc la justification d'avoir un 4*4 par "_on est isol_" est absurde.. Er d'une mauvaise foi criante....
> 
> C'est tout...


Ayant grandi au fin fond de la campagne franaise (annes 80), je n'ai jamais vu  l'poque de 4x4 ( part peu tre les tracteurs des agriculteurs, mais c'est pas les mmes vhicules), Une voiture normale peux passer dans pratiquement tous les chemins et routes de france sans aucun soucis (mme ceux avec des ornires).

On allait aux champigons en 4L c'est pour dire. et les voitures "normales" pouvaient aussi rouler dans les champs si il y'avait besoin.


Personnellement je perois les SUV et grosse voitures plus comme des voitures de luxe ou de confort, mais dans 99.9% des cas elle servent le mme besoin qu'une voiture citadine  savoir transporter quelqu'un d'un point A a un point B sur des routes bitumineuse.

Autrement petit lien interessant qui peux donner a reflechir sur nos vhicules et les moteurs qui vont avec.

----------


## OWickerman

C'tait l'poque ou le pneu clou tait autoris. C'est sur, si j'avais droit aux pneus clous, j'aurais pas besoin de 4x4.

Maintenant, je voudrais quand mme que l'on fasse la part des choses, je roule en 4x4, je ne me gare pas la ou je n'ai pas le droit de le faire, mon vhicule consomme entre 6,5 et 7,5 l/100 km, selon l'utilisation (suzuki sx4).Il est scuritaire, tient mieux la route qu'une berline traction et me permet de ne pas rester plant  la premire cte (lors du dernier pisode neigeux, par ici, la route traversant mon village n'a pu tre dneige que vers 14h, lorsque je suis parti, vers 7h30, j'ai doubl beaucoup de voitures simplement bloques dans les ctes. Certes ce n'tait pas des 2cv ou des 4l, mais ce genre de super vhicule n'tant plus disponible, les gens se rabattent sur ce qu'ils trouvent.)
Devrais-je avoir honte de mon 4x4 sous prtexte que certaines mres de famille parisiennes roulent en SUV mercedes et se garent comme des connes sur les passages pitons?
Ce n'est pas le vhicule ou le type de vhicule qui est en cause mais l'attitude du conducteur.

----------


## dams78

J'ai du mal  comprendre certains trucs l, dj il faudrait pas trop gnraliser : tous les 4x4 ne consomment pas autant qu'un Hummer, tous les conducteurs de 4x4 ne l'utilisent pas tous les jours pour traverser la France, alors pourquoi est ce que leur impact cologique serait plus important qu'un autre vhicule? 

J'ose mme pas parl de la comparaison avec la 2CV et du "comment ils faisaient avant?", je suppose qu'il y avait une grosse couche d'ironie l dedans.

----------


## Jipt

> (...) alors pourquoi est ce que leur impact cologique serait plus important qu'un autre vhicule? (...)


Peut-tre parce qu'tant *plus grand* qu'une berline quivalente, ben il faudra plus de matire premire pour le fabriquer, donc plus d'nergie pour l'extraire et la transformer ?
Les pneus sont plus larges ? Il faudra plus de caoutchouc. Les vitres sont plus grandes ? Il faudra plus de silice, etc.
Il faudra galement plus de transport (et l'nergie qui va avec) pour l'amener de l'usine au revendeur, car si on peut mettre 8 berlines sur un wagon SNCF (par exemple), on ne mettra pas autant de 4x4 donc il faudra plus de wagons...
Et tout comme a...

Et enfin, mme si l'on dit qu'il consomme comme une berline, a sous-entend (puisqu'il est *plus grand*, donc *plus lourd*) que la comparaison est foireuse. Comparons  l'envers : mettons le moteur de ce 4x4 ultra-moderne dans une berline ultra-moderne aussi, ben  vitesse gale logiquement elle consommera moins, non (moins de rsistance  l'avancement, moins de kilos  faire avancer) ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Et enfin, mme si l'on dit qu'il consomme comme une berline, a sous-entend (puisqu'il est *plus grand*, donc *plus lourd*)


Tu te rends compte qu'une bagnole tant quand mme essentiellement vide, l'augmentation de taille n'entrane pas une augmentation si norme que a de poids? Surtout avec les matriaux modernes?




> que la comparaison est foireuse. Comparons  l'envers : mettons le moteur de ce 4x4 ultra-moderne dans une berline ultra-moderne aussi, ben  vitesse gale logiquement elle consommera moins, non (moins de rsistance  l'avancement, moins de kilos  faire avancer) ?


Pas forcement. Il peut arriver que tu mette un moteur plus puissant sur une bagnole plus lgre, et son rendement va au contraire diminuer parce qu'il va tourner plus loin de son rgime optimal (qui est le plein rgime pour un moteur  CI).

----------


## Jipt

> Tu te rends compte qu'une bagnole tant quand mme essentiellement vide, l'augmentation de taille n'entrane pas une augmentation si norme que a de poids? Surtout avec les matriaux modernes?


Google poids Nevada -> Poids ( vide), De 955  1 285 kg.
Google poids Rexton -> Poids  vide : 2047 kg
*Du simple au double...*

J'ai pris ces deux vhicules car tous deux peuvent "embarquer" 7 personnes.
Bon, OK, la Nevada n'est pas toute jeune, mais je n'en connais pas d'actuelle (suis pas fan d'auto).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Google poids Nevada -> Poids ( vide), De 955  1 285 kg.
> Google poids Rexton -> Poids  vide : 2047 kg
> *Du simple au double...*


Ah bah oui, mais une Rexton c'est un truc fait pour tirer 3 tonnes, ce qui implique un poids qui va avec (si le vhicule est trop lger t'as un pb d'adhrence) et un moteur  5 cylindres. Et oui, un SUV est conu de facon plus robuste pour encaisser des charges statiques et dynamiques importantes.

Mais c'est pas une question de taille: la Niva est bien plus petite qu'une berline mais tout aussi lourde. Elle est juste pas faite en carton  ::mouarf:: 

Maintenant, si tu veux dire que dans 99%, ces bagnoles ne voient jamais autre chose que du bitume, c'est pas moi qui va dire le contraire...  ::mouarf::

----------


## dams78

Ok donc tu parles bien des vrais 4x4, pas des SUV?
Personnellement j'ai pas l'impression que ces 4x4 l soit si prsents que a, du coup je dois avouer que je parlais plus des SUV vs berlines.

----------


## OWickerman

> Peut-tre parce qu'tant *plus grand* qu'une berline quivalente, ben il faudra plus de matire premire pour le fabriquer, donc plus d'nergie pour l'extraire et la transformer ?


Non, regarde les tailles des voitures familliales, par exemple une verso(4440mm) et compare avec un rav4 (4365mm version life) land cruiser 150 (4315mm).



> Les pneus sont plus larges ? Il faudra plus de caoutchouc. Les vitres sont plus grandes ? Il faudra plus de silice, etc.


Non plus, 205*60*16 pour une verso, 205*60*16 pour mon 4x4 (sx4). 



> Il faudra galement plus de transport (et l'nergie qui va avec) pour l'amener de l'usine au revendeur, car si on peut mettre 8 berlines sur un wagon SNCF (par exemple), on ne mettra pas autant de 4x4 donc il faudra plus de wagons...
> Et tout comme a...


Toujours pas vu que c'est pas plus grand.



> Et enfin, mme si l'on dit qu'il consomme comme une berline, a sous-entend (puisqu'il est *plus grand*, donc *plus lourd*) que la comparaison est foireuse. Comparons  l'envers : mettons le moteur de ce 4x4 ultra-moderne dans une berline ultra-moderne aussi, ben  vitesse gale logiquement elle consommera moins, non (moins de rsistance  l'avancement, moins de kilos  faire avancer) ?


La diffrence est insignifiante aux vitesses lgales en france. D'ailleurs les moteurs sont dj les mmes.
Bref, tu te fais l'cho des a-priori les plus stupides sur le 4x4 et tu ne vrifies mme pas avant de balancer tes "infos" sur la toile.

----------


## OWickerman

> Google poids Nevada -> Poids ( vide), De 955  1 285 kg.
> Google poids Rexton -> Poids  vide : 2047 kg
> *Du simple au double...*
> 
> J'ai pris ces deux vhicules car tous deux peuvent "embarquer" 7 personnes.
> Bon, OK, la Nevada n'est pas toute jeune, mais je n'en connais pas d'actuelle (suis pas fan d'auto).


Qashqai + 2 : 1696kg
Avensis : 1455kg

----------


## Jipt

> (...) Bref, tu te fais l'cho des a-priori les plus stupides sur le 4x4 et tu ne vrifies mme pas avant de balancer tes "infos" sur la toile.


Bon, on ne doit pas croiser les mmes bagnoles sur la route, alors.

----------


## dams78

> Bon, on ne doit pas croiser les mmes bagnoles sur la route, alors.


Tu croises vraiment autant de 4x4 que a? Je veux dire les vrais, ceux qu'on achte (enfin pas moi, les autres) pour leur ct "baroudeur". Par contre pour les SUV je te rejoins sur leur ct "mode" et tape  l'oeil, par contre sur le fait qu'ils pollue plus, comme je le disais a dpend des modles, de leur utilisation, etc.

----------


## OWickerman

> Bon, on ne doit pas croiser les mmes bagnoles sur la route, alors.


Sisi, normment de Dacia de toutes sortes.



@Dams
Ah, si ce qu'on leur reproche c'est le cot mode et tape  l'il, on peut aussi bien critiquer tous les porteurs d'iphone et d'apple en gnral.

----------


## dams78

> Ah, si ce qu'on leur reproche c'est le cot mode et tape  l'il, on peut aussi bien critiquer tous les porteurs d'iphone et d'apple en gnral.


Ca doit tre a le monde moderne!

Sinon, c'est dans l'aire de la conversation.
Qu'est ce que vous pensez de la dernire ide de la mairie de Paris d'interdire les 4x4?
Personnellement je trouve a dbile de se limiter  une catgorie aussi prcise et (si a devait tre fait) j'aurai plutt vu un truc comme : interdire tous les vhicules polluants.

----------


## OWickerman

> Ca doit tre a le monde moderne!
> 
> Sinon, c'est dans l'aire de la conversation.
> Qu'est ce que vous pensez de la dernire ide de la mairie de Paris d'interdire les 4x4?
> Personnellement je trouve a dbile de se limiter  une catgorie aussi prcise et (si a devait tre fait) j'aurai plutt vu un truc comme : interdire tous les vhicules polluants.


+1
 ::ccool::

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> Le Paris-Dakar a t cr comme couverture pour apporter des pompes en afrique. Je ne pense pas que ce soit vraiment une connerie.(...)


On en parlait ce matin  la radio (rapport  la mort de Balavoine), donc je reviens dessus ; j'ai fait une toute petite recherche, il en ressort que le 1er Paris-Dakar c'tait en 1979, et le plan des pompes c'tait en 1986... 


> Le chanteur ne participait pas  la course cette anne-l (il avait t concurrent en 1983 et 1985) mais s'occupait d'une action humanitaire visant  installer des pompes  eaux dans des villages africains, en profitant de la logistique du rallye, nomm Pari du Cur.


(source)
Donc pendant 7 ans ces zozos n'ont rien fait que gaspiller une nergie non renouvelable  des jeux de gamins, tout en rpandant particules de caoutchouc et autres s4l0p3r1Es un peu partout en Afrique de l'Ouest,  ::massacre:: 
Et maintenant c'est en Amrique du Sud, et on n'entend pas parler de plan  pompes  ou autres...

Val, c'tait la petite mise au point du vendredi, avant un week-end qui s'annonce sympatoche (quel beau temps  ::P: )

----------


## souviron34

> Donc pendant 7 ans ces zozos n'ont rien fait que gaspiller une nergie non renouvelable  des jeux de gamins, tout en rpandant particules de caoutchouc et autres s4l0p3r1Es un peu partout en Afrique de l'Ouest, 
> Et maintenant c'est en Amrique du Sud, et on n'entend pas parler de plan  pompes  ou autres...


Et surtout, ce qui tait reproch  l'poque (_j'y tais_  :;):  ) c'tait environ 10 morts par an, des gamins qui traversaient la piste (_videmment, ils taient dasn la brousse et la piste passait devant la maison_), et une kyrielle de carcasses de bagnole ou camions au beau milieu de la brousse, du dsert, etc etc.. Sanc compter les dpenses de carburant et de matriel, et la perturbation des espces animales et des populations, avec les hlicos, les convois de camions, etc etc...

Et je ne crois pas que a se soit amlior.. Maintenant on fait a loin, c'est sr, la plupart des europens de l'Ouest vont passer des vacances en Afrique.. Ils seraient outrs de voir des carcasses de bagnole lors de leur trek autour de Ouarzazate, ou de leur randonne  dos de chameau, ou de leur vacances sur la cte.... L-bas, au moins, pour l'instant il n'y a que les gens du coin. Donc on s'en fout... ::aie::

----------


## OWickerman

53 dcs depuis 79 dont 33 concurrents et l'accident d'hlico de Balavoine et Sabine.
Quand aux autres allgations de souviron, on n'en trouve trace nulle part.

----------


## souviron34

> 53 dcs depuis 79 dont 33 concurrents et l'accident d'hlico de Balavoine et Sabine.
> Quand aux autres allgations de souviron, on n'en trouve trace nulle part.


Bizarre  ::aie::  ::aie:: 

3 secondes de recherche sur Google donnent :


http://voyageforum.com/voyage/senega...dakar_D145128/




> Grard Holtz a simplement voqu les "accidents de la circulation" en toute fin de reportage. Je pense qu'il voulait parler de la mort accidentelle d'une fillette renverse par un camion d'assistance


http://padak.wordpress.com/morts-au-dakar/




> De 1979  2006 : 53 victimes recenses par lAFP (15/01/06), dont 17 spectateurs (et parmi eux, huit enfants),


http://www.echolalie.org/wiki/index....llyeParisDakar

http://mongobeti.arts.uwa.edu.au/iss...pnpa38_03.html




> La sixime manifestation du Rallye Paris-Dakar s'est ouverte, cette anne, par une protestation africaine, plus vigoureuse que de coutume. Le quotidien ivoirien Fraternit-Matin, sous le titre  Le Grand Cirque , s'en est pris au  dernier refuge pour les nostalgiques de l'pope de Lawrence d'Arabie ou de l'Afrika Korps .





> Dans Le Monde, Gilles Martineau, sous le titre  Douze mille kilomtres et beaucoup d'argent , a pris parti, pour [PAGE 19] la premire fois dans ce journal, ds l'ouverture de la course (3 janvier 1984), contre ce  gaspillage immense   d'argent surtout, mais aussi d'accidents (aprs un vol plan de quarante mtres et traumatisme crnien, ce qui indique des vitesses bien suprieures  celles admises en Europe) et de vies humaines (cinq tus : Ursula Zentsch, Bert Oosterhuis, Jean-Nol Pineau, Jacques Delfortrie, et  un jeune Malien  ... ). Cette anne aussi, d'autres Africains seront grivement blesss ou tus, sans que cet anonymat africain soit jamais transgress





et je peux en rajouter autant que tu veux  ::P:

----------


## souviron34

tiens, j'en rajoute quelques-us :


http://yahoo.bondyblog.fr/2008010416...allye-barbare/




> 1982, un enfant Malien est fauch par un concurrent. En 1985 un autre est tu au Nigria. En 1988 deux enfants et une femme perdent la vie. En 1994, un gamin est fauch par un motard. Idem en 1996. La liste est longue. Ne la cherchez pas sur le site du Dakar, il ne donne que les noms des participants dcds, pas ceux des victimes parmi les populations locales. Aux dgts humains sajoutent les ravages cologiques. Animaux percuts, nappes phratiques pollues, cosystme perturb et dgradation de lits doued





> Bertrand Dubanchet, ancien team manager du rallye, raconte son exprience dans une lettre ouverte parue en 2006. _ En 1985, alors que jtais jeune et con, jai moi-mme particip au Paris-Dakar. Lorsque jai pris part  cette preuve, toute la nourriture, toute la boisson et une partie des carburants taient imports de France. Le bivouac tait organis de manire  ce que les populations locales nen tirent aucun profit, si ce nest celui de ramasser les barquettes alu vides et les canettes abandonnes. Lorganisation na jamais accept de ramasser les paves de voitures et motos accidentes, arguant mme que cela pouvait servir aux populations autochtones, spcialistes de la rcupration_"


Burkina Fasso (livre sur le)
http://www.legrandsoir.info/Appel-po...-du-Dakar.html
http://www.afrikara.com/index.php?page=contenu&art=989

----------


## greenie71

cette question nous a interpell et nous avons dcid (tudiants en Master Recherche en Gestion) de faire une enqute sur le sujet
ce serait bien que vous y participiez car vous avez des avis sur la question dans ce forum  ce que je vois!!!
http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/sondage-environnement



 ::ccool::

----------


## souviron34

Pour en revenir au sujet :

http://lci.tf1.fr/filnews/economie/l...e-6231684.html




> Le reste de la hausse s'explique aussi par la reprise conomique et le dveloppement des "usages lectriques" (lecteurs MP3, box internet, etc.)



 ::aie:: 

Qui a une box, un lecteur MP3 , etc ???

Moi un simple modem adsl...
 ::P:

----------


## OWickerman

> Pour en revenir au sujet :
> 
> http://lci.tf1.fr/filnews/economie/l...e-6231684.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est bien ce que je disais, 53 dcs en 32 ans.
C'est moins qu'une seule coupe du monde de connerie football ou qu'un apro twitter.

Sinon, oui, tu as un simple modem adsl, mais c'est surement parce que tu vis seul et que cela ne te gne pas de payer une ligne tlphonique en sus de ta connexion au web.
Quand tu as une famille, avoir une box branche est plus conomique que d'avoir un ordi connect en permanence et un switch branch dessus pour partager la connexion.

----------

